# CS score and performance



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

The CS service test is supposed to measure your ability, relevant skills, etc (something like that) in order to rank candidates on how well they will perform on the job. 

Anyone see a correlation between someone scoring high/low to how they perform on the job?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

The test is complete BS and measures nothing. It's more of a psych exam than anything else. If you can figure out the control questions on the exam you can easily get a 100 or 99.

As far as applicants being superior academically or physically, I have found it determines nothing. The academy determines nothing. I knew officers that were a complete mess in the academy and turned out to be great cops. I have known officers who did great on every test and PT score but are shit cops. The superstars in the academy never really turn out to be that great out of a controlled setting, when you have to think on your feet.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

felony said:


> The test is complete BS and measures nothing. It's more of a psych exam than anything else. If you can figure out the control questions on the exam you can easily get a 100 or 99.
> 
> As far as applicants being superior academically or physically, I have found it determines nothing. The academy determines nothing. I knew officers that were a complete mess in the academy and turned out to be great cops. I have known officers who did great on every test and PT score but are shit cops. The superstars in the academy never really turn out to be that great out of a controlled setting, when you have to think on your feet.


I'll agree with that.

Except for the guys that score in the 70's. Always bad news. For that test passing should at least be 80.


----------

